# Good Site for Album Rankings



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

I am going back through my collection to see what I have and what I might improve. I was wondering if anyone knew of a site that might list the top 5 or 10 albums of the standard repertoire. (Or even the non-repertoire). But just the main composers would do. (Beethoven, Mozart, etc.) I realize this is a subjective thing.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/awards/penguin-rosettes


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Art Rock said:


> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/awards/penguin-rosettes


Thank you Art. This is exactly what I was looking for. Funny I started buying from them but never saw this.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2019)

www.classicalcdguide.com is also right up your alley. It gives overall top 10, top 10 by era, top 10 by genre, and then top 10 for the major composers.


----------

